# Another duck call in african blackwood



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's one I finished tonight made out of all African blackwood. Love the sound of blackwood for the tone boards!



[attachment=25801]



[attachment=25802]


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 4, 2013)

that is a very rich looking call. You've done an excellent job with the shape and finish. I am ignorant regarding the hardware....can you tell me more about the silver "clasp/band' and it's function? Does the user have need to separate the two halves to tune or replace the reed? does it come from a kit supplier?

thanks,

Mike Jones


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike the band is just polished aluminum. It comes apart to clean and to tune if needed. 

Thanks for the compliments! The finish is a ca, or super glue finish. Layers of super glue are applied while its spinning then wet sanded back out smooth. Finally it's polished with plastic polish to get the shine. Sometimes I do run them over a buffing wheel with white diamond polish. 

And no it's not a kit. I cut my own tone boards and trim my own reeds for sound. 

Andrew


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 4, 2013)

So the band is entirely a decorative element, and not used to hold the two halves together.....?


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> So the band is entirely a decorative element, and not used to hold the two halves together.....?



Yes and no, it is not used as a clasp. It does aid in keeping the bottom of the duck call barrel from expanding and, becoming oblong, when the tenon and o ring are added into the hole of the barrel. Some call makers use friction fits which are harder on the barrel and can put stress on the wood to break.

I hope this answers your question, if not fire away and we will get it somehow!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2013)

Like hadden says the band is for some part a decorative element and for others a structural element. If it's strictly a friction fit then its wood (tenon) sliding into wood (barrel) tightly and with weather changes the outside (barrel) may split or crack. The band is in place to keep the outside wood(barrel) from doing that. The other type of fit the tenon is slightly looser and held tightly in place by an o-ring placed on the tenon. On this type the band is not neccessarily needed by why take the chance. And they look good.

They are also a nice place for engraving!!

WT


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful work! A really classy look formal occasions.


----------



## haddenhailers (Jun 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful work! A really classy look formal occasions.



For those days when you want to do more than kill the ducks, you want to kill them with style!

Thanks Barry!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 24, 2013)

About 10 or 12. You figure you're going to wet sand off at least three. Always easier to put a little extra on than have to hit it again after you sand through, believe me I've done tons of that!

Andrew


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 2, 2013)

It's got to be one of my favorites to turn!


----------

